

Fake Steve Jobs gets a real new job: Leaving Forbes for Newsweek - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/fake_steve_jobs_gets_real_new_job_leaving_forbes_for_newsweek

======
babul
I find his blog (<http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/>) often very funny.

Insight with wit. Better than just insight or just wit. imho.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Question: why are you posting the same comment to multiple stories?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=216787>

~~~
xirium
And did you know that you're probably replying to a bot that posts dozens of
stories from alleyinsider.com ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=204760>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=fromedome>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=fromedome>
[http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?...](http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?p=0&q=author:fromedome) ), nowhere else, and has never
contributed to a discussion on this forum?

~~~
fromedome
Hi. Not a bot; just a busy guy.

~~~
xirium
I only said that you was probably a bot. A good method to determine if you are
a bot is by drawing attention to the situation. A bot would very probably
ignore the implication. So, you're either a very well written bot or a person.
I now think that you're probably a person.

